# greenberg's train show



## rich64 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just learned that there will be a show this saturday 3/5
and sunday 3/6 at the oaks, pa. expo center. I believe
there is also a boat show going on at the same time in
another part of the center. Might get a little crowded.
Rich


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In three weeks it will be in Wilmington, Mass. :thumbsup:

March,26,27th.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The last Greenberg show I went to over at Oaks sucked, I may hit this one to see if it's a trend or that was unusual.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> In two weeks it will be in Wilmington, Mass. :thumbsup:


 Yow ... it's springtime train show season already?!? Creeps up fast.

I'm bummed, though ... I'll be out of town on business while the Wilmington show is going on.

T-Man and other Mass / NH / RI guys ...

The South Shore Model RR Club in Hingham, MA is having their spring open house on Mar 19 & 20 ... great HO layout ... lots of fun for kids.

There's also an O Scale train show on April 3 at the Hudson Elk's Hall in Hudson, MA.

TJ


----------



## rich64 (Dec 13, 2010)

The last greenberg's show I was at was my very first train show.
And that was at the Oaks expo center this past november.
Heck I enjoyed it so much I went both days. Doesn't hurt
I live 2 miles away either.
Rich


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You must be close to me, I live in Worcester, I'm about 6-8 miles away from the Expo Center.

I guess my problem is they didn't have anything I was looking for, and prices on most of the stuff were off the chart!


----------



## rich64 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey gunrunner, I live in jeffersonville right off egypt rd. Your
right about the prices. But you never know what your gonna
come across. 

Rich


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess you guys saw these there?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=20&userid=

What is the Little engine down by the light when you make the left to get down to the expo?

What did they use this for? A mine?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, I've never noticed that engine, any idea what road it's on?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Truthfully, I've never noticed that engine, any idea what road it's on?



when you get off 422 it is at the light that goes down to the expo.

not counting the ramp light it is the second light.

you did see all the other train junk sitting down the road on the right as you go down to the expo. (look at the link I put in the other post)

look at the picture of the little train you can almost see 442


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll check it out next time I'm down that way. I have to go to Lowes for some parts, but I'm not going to make the train show.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ed,

It's hard to get a sense of size and proportion from that photo. How big is that loco? It looks like something one might have seen running around an old-time amusement park?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> It's hard to get a sense of size and proportion from that photo. How big is that loco? It looks like something one might have seen running around an old-time amusement park?
> 
> TJ



I guess around 15' long by 4 1/2 or 5' tall?
See the street light? That is normal size.

It looks like it was build for doing some heavy work?
It might have been from some kind of amusement park.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder if the top of the cab is open, for someone to be able to sit in there with their head and torso sticking up?

The styling looks heavily influenced from Ray Loewy's designs ... 1930's streamlining.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It doesn't look like a real locomotive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I wonder if the top of the cab is open, for someone to be able to sit in there with their head and torso sticking up?
> 
> The styling looks heavily influenced from Ray Loewy's designs ... 1930's streamlining.
> 
> TJ



from here I found this,
http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/129858/1464754.aspx

you can read the whole thread there.

with this ending theory on the engine,

I'm pretty sure that is from Kennywood. They had/have several engines just like it that came from the 1939 World's Fair where it ran as the "Gimbels Flyer". I know they sold at least one of them on Ebay a couple years ago. It ran at Kennywood since WW II. Kennywood's railroad still operates but I don't know what they use for motive power these days.

with these pictures,

























I am surprised that you didn't see it John.
It is mounted right by the Reading RR train station that is there too.

They say it is Station Road. But not on the map.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I may have had my head in a dark place while passing by.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure looks like this one with a different paint job.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I searched Vulcan and found that this site offers diagrams of engines. You ever see this page?

http://www.livesteamlocomotives.com/id27.html


If you want to build them BIG


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat pics / finds, guys! Great looking little "toy".

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## rich64 (Dec 13, 2010)

TJ; You might be dead on with your suggestion that the 
little loco came from an amusement park. A few miles west
of the area in question stood an old amusement park
called Lakeview Amusement Park in Royersford Pa. It closed
back in the 70's and was vacant for years. When they built
the 422 bypass the old wild mouse coaster ride was visible
from the new 4 lane road. It wasn't a very large park mainly
a park for smaller kids.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rich, if you read earlier in the thread, it indeed from that park.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very interesting. Would have been fun to see those in action. I noticed that the boiler shell on the red one is larger than the one on the orange one. An after-life retrofit, maybe?

There was a neat episode of "American Pickers" that featured "the remains" of an old PA amusement park, but I don't think it was Lakeview.

Were Kennywood and Lakeview one and the same ??? As I'm reading here, I think not. The train was from Kennywood, right? (Not Lakeview ???)

Here's an old shot of Kennywood:










TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Right, Kennywood. I got confused in the "woods".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> when you get off 422 it is at the light that goes down to the expo.
> 
> not counting the ramp light it is the second light.
> 
> ...


Mystery solved. In truth, I never go in that entrance, haven't been down that road for years. I enter at the first light, you can go to the end of the road and right on down to the Expo center. That's the way I go to Target, Lowes, or the movies too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Mystery solved. In truth, I never go in that entrance, haven't been down that road for years. I enter at the first light, you can go to the end of the road and right on down to the Expo center. That's the way I go to Target, Lowes, or the movies too.



Go to the second light you will see it and a Reading RR station. Make the left and down the road are these. on the right you can't miss them.
Did you ever see them? They been there for a while. Used to be a caboose years ago too. I deliver a ethanol blend at a plant right by the trains.

They are in my album too.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=20&userid=


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, I actually did drive down there Saturday, just to see what you were talking about. I saw all those old trains and the one on the corner too. Just never have a reason to go that way...


----------

